
The 2017 Rust Conference Lineup - darwhy
http://blog.rust-lang.org/2017/07/18/conf-lineup.html
======
kibwen
In addition to these three upcoming conferences (on top of RustFest Kyiv this
past April), the Rust community team is tossing around the idea of holding a
simultaneous, remote "conference" at locations distributed around the world,
to help accommodate people who can't physically attend any of our other
conferences. This is still in the works, but hopefully we'll have more details
soon. :)

~~~
simmons
This would be great! I assume this would be something along the lines of
Google I/O Extended, where local people arrange a facility where attendees can
meet and participate in live streaming sessions. I often wonder if a lot of
the value of conferences could be provided completely virtually (down to the
serendipitous hallway conversations), with the right telepresence/interaction
tools, thus avoiding the need to deal with travel headaches.

I attended RustConf last year, but I'll be missing this year since I've
already made plans with others that weekend related to the solar eclipse.

